# Share your build date! Just curious what's the earliest.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

powermax said:


> Mine 05/2017


Why if you went through all the trouble to post this to satisfy your curiosity, wouldn't the day of the year also be helpful, example 7/7/17


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why if you went through all the trouble to post this to satisfy your curiosity, wouldn't the day of the year also be helpful, example 7/7/17


Because many if not almost all don't know that date. Unless you have the build sheet who knows the exact date?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Because many if not almost all don't know that date. Unless you have the build sheet who knows the exact date?


I was pretty sure mine lists it right on the build plate. We have members that post when their unit is built on a Monday or Friday believing those are days with the worst quality control ?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I was pretty sure mine lists it right on the build plate. We have members that post when their unit is built on a Monday or Friday believing those are days with the worst quality control ?


What's on the door post is month and year just as the OP posted. I think you need build sheet to get further detail.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> What's on the door post is month and year just as the OP posted. I think you need build sheet to get further detail.


I think you're right. My Hyundai did. I also thought it might be on the sticker, its not there either!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Monday, July 29, 2013.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

8/??/14...how's that?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the OP was looking for gen 2 ctd build dates?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think the OP was looking for gen 2 ctd build dates?


Oops...sorry @powermax!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Because many if not almost all don't know that date. Unless you have the build sheet who knows the exact date?


Yeah it's usually month year on the car.

When I found my Gen 1 was May 10, 2013 it was from the build sheet. 

Finding this out would be though Chevy Customer Care by private messaging the Vin of the car and a good email address for them to send you the full list.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

March 2017


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Does anyone knows when production of the gen 2 ctd started?


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

Mine was built in 02/17. I think production began earlier in 2017 (January), but I'm not 100% sure. I could ask some folks and find out more, though!


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Mattd04639 said:


> 12/2016


Is yours a diesel?


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

johnmo said:


> Mattd04639 said:
> 
> 
> > 12/2016
> ...


No. My bad. I wasnt paying attention when I posted. Post removed.


----------

